# This will pass. Things do get better.



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Last april we were off the trails to let them dry after winter. I hurt a knee playing tennis.
In 6 months i had to move 3 times. I missed 7 months barely riding a little, mainly cycling paths.
In november i received a 2021 FS but at 64 i was not sure about the next years.
TADA ! I am having a blast with an average of 3.5H daily including single tracks.
I just want to say maybe you had a bad fall, maybe you have been sick but keep hope.
Sometimes we need to be patient, let things improve. Mountain biking with a bit
of common sense is great for retired humans.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

That’s fantastic, glad you’ve gotten back in to the swing of things after last year!

I’m much younger but have had health setbacks over and over for the last several years. I believe (or my therapist does, anyway) that my loss of fitness and a near death experience due to kidney issues several years ago also sent me down the path of depression as well. I’m now moving cities, which is a positive thing in most aspects, but I’m moving away from my current home down the road from well-known, world-class trails to a big city with much fewer opportunities for great cycling.

In summary, thanks for your post, I needed it!

Dan


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I did a ride with a friend of mine.
It was his birthday ride and we did 860 m of climbing in 20 kms.
He turned 73 years young!
That was with black diamond runs down, which he did walk a few parts but mostly rode!
And he was on my butt, on the climb up!
(so no I was not waiting for him.......)

I just hope I can do that when I am 73 years young!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

3.5 hours per day is an insane amount of riding! Good on you but that would wreck me.


----------



## R3aPerCr3W (11 mo ago)

These are indeed inspirations... while all around you kept saying dont ride to hard you are just not up for it bla bla bla ...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Last year was full of mountain bike injuries and ER visits. I only did one race. It's taken a while to get my fittness back and I'm still under my ideal weight but I'm on my way back. Luckily It's winter now and snowing.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Getting older means slower recovery times. For anyone who hasn't had a serious orthopedic injury, it can be surprising how long it takes to make a full recovery. When I had a tibea plateau fracture, I was on the bike within 5 months, but it was painful and weak for a long time. It wasn't until about a year after I started riding again that things felt close to normal, and 2 years before I was truly back to pre-injury form.


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

Great to read these inspiring stories of patience, optimism and fortitude.

I am 55 and trying to stay in relatively good shape until I retire in a few years so that I can ride whenever and where ever I want.

I have avoided any major orthopedic injuries so far. I've had some big crashes and some killer hematomas. No broken bones or torn ligaments.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

A reminder my phone just sent a years ago now image of my wife taking off on her bike in the middle of cancer and infection treatments with a medicine pump tucked in her clothing repeating "I will not quit.". She's 5 years past cancer now, not MTB riding like she does gravel rides but strong as heck. Her mental and physical handling of a years long serious problem were amazing. I feel it helped our having such fantastic high performance kids.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

Need to know more about how you can ride 3.5 hours daily at age 65 and still recover between rides. I would like to put your technique into my training regimen. I am off today after a brutal hilly 2 hour gravel ride trying to recover for next ride.


----------

